# Cooper Trailer Tires Imported



## Sir Campselot

I know this subject has been beat to death and I am starting to agree with some of the posts that most tires are imports. After just about to decide on having my TT equipped with Cooper as many have touted "American Made" low and behold I run across this article. Note the reference to economy and trailer tires. I have contacted Cooper and am waiting for a reply. It could just be Maxxis for me and YES I know they are imports also, but sounds like we really have no other choice. At least they appear to be good imports and as some have mentioned the jury is still out on that due to there new on the market to some extent.

Tires Made in America

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
By admin ~ October 4th, 2008. Filed under: Made in America, Made in USA, Tires. 
There are those basic expenditures that everyone must purchase in the basic upkeep of their vehicles. Tires are definitely one of those costs that you can expect. So obviously buying an American-made tire from an American manufacturer is paramount rather than one based in a foreign country. Through my research here is a few of the American tire manufacturers that still produce tires Made in America.

Cooper Tires has been around for many years and still most of their tires are produced in America. While they are obviously concerned with other growing markets, the only tires that are imported to America are their trailer tires and economy passenger tires. I use Cooper on my truck and they have held up good after all the miles and hard work I put them through on the farm.

Goodyear is also an American company who still produces tires Made in America. Now, of course not all of their tires are still American made but you can find many of them still are domestically produced. Just a simple check of your local showroom will demonstrate that.

Now there are a few other American manufacturers of tires, and you'll find some foreign based manufacturers who sell Made in USA tires as well. As I get more information on some of these companies I will inform you with the results of my research.


----------



## raynardo

Here is how to determine who and where your tire is made. The code is embedded into the tire sidewall.
*
Code > Name > Loc > State > Country
---------------------------------------------*
0A> SIAM RUBBER LIMITED > KRANTHUMBAN > SAMUTSAKHON > THAILAND

0B> BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE INC. > WILSON > NORTH CAROLINA > US

0C> MICHELIN SIAM CO., LTD. > CHONBURI > > THAILAND

0D> GUIZHOU TYRE FACTORY > GIYANG > GUIZHOU > CHINA

0E> PUENTE SAN MIGUEL > TORRELAVEGA > > SPAIN

0F> INNOVA RUBBER (PINGHU) CO. > PINGHU CITY > ZHEJIANG > CHINA

0H> TRIANGLE TIRE CO., LTD. > WEIHAI > > CHINA

0J> BEIJING TYRE FACTORY > BEIJING > > CHINA

0K> GUANGZHOU PEARL RIVER RUBBER TYRE LTD > HUADU > GUANGZHOU > CHINA

0L> MRF LIMITED REGD. OFFICE > MADRAS > > INDIA

0M> TRANSPORTATION & ENGINEERING CO. > SMOUHA, ALEXANDRIA > PROVINCE > EGYPT

0N> FORLONA GROUP > FUYANG > ZHEJIANG > CHINA

0R> CHENG SHIN RUBBER (TIANJIN DAFENG) IND. CO., LTD. > TIANJIN > > CHINA

0T> FORLONG GROUP > FUYANG > ZHEJIANG > CHINA

0U> SHANDONG LINGLONG RUBBER CO., LTD. > ZHAOYUAN > SHANDONG > CHINA

0V> HANGZHOU PLANT > HANZHOU ECONOMIC & TECHNOLOGIC > HANGZHOU > CHINA

0W> BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE NORTH AMERICAN TIRE, LLC > DECATUR > IL > UNITED STATES

0X> ACHIEVOR TIRE > MINTO > NEW BRUNSWICK > CANADA

0Y> CHINA QINADAO NO. 6 GROUP 6 LTD. > QINGDAO, SHANDONG > > CHINA

1 > CHINA MANUFACTURERS ALLIANCE > VALENCIA > CALIFORNIA > UNITED STATES

1A> UNION RUBBER INDUSTRIES COMPANY, LIMITED > TAIPEI > TAIWAN > CHINA

1B> PIRELLI DE VENESUELA, C.A. > GUACARA > ESTADO CARABOBO > VENEZUELA

1C> BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE INC. > OKLAHOMA CITY > OKLAHOMA > US

1D> BRIDGESTONE SHIMONOSEKI PLANT > SHIMONOSEKI-SHI > YAMAGUCHI-KEN > JAPAN

1E> LIANOING TYRE FACTORY > LONGCHENG DIS. CHAQ YANG > LIAONING > CHINA

1F> INDUSTRIA COLOMBIANA DE LLANTAS > > > COLOMBIA

1G> HANKOOK TIRE (JIAXING) CO. LTD. > JIAXING > ZHEJIANG > CHINA

1H> COMPANIA ECUATORIANA DEL CAUCHO S.A. > CUENCA > ECUADOR >

1J> XIAMEN PETREL RUBBER CO., LTD. > XIAMEN > FUJIAN > CHINA

1K> DONG FENG TYRE FACTORY > SHI YAN CITY > HUBEI > CHINA

1L> CONTINENTAL TYRE SA (PTY) LTD > NEW BRIGHTON WEST > PORT ELIZABETH > SOUTH AFRICA

1M> SHANDONG TAISHAN TYRE FACTORY > FEICHENG CITY > SHANDONG PROVINCE > CHINA

1N> TIANJIN KINGS GLORY TIRE CO., LTD > YANG LIU QING > TIANJIN > CHINA

1S> THAI SIN RUBBER INDUSTRY LTD., PART > KRATUMBAN > SAMUTSAKORN > THAILAND

1T> THE GOODYEAR TIRE & RUBBER CO. > PARANG MARIKINA > METRO MANILA > PHILIPPINES

1U> BRIDGESTONE (TIANJIN) TIRE CO., LTD. > BEICHEN DISTRICT > TIANJIN > CHINA

1V> THAI BRIDGESTONE NONG KHAE PLANT > AMPHUR NONG KHAE > SARABURI > THAILAND

1W> GOODYEAR INDIA LTD > WALUJ AURANGABAD > > INDIA

1X> SICHUAN LION TYRE CO., LTD. > JIANYANG > SICHUAN > CHINA

1Y> SHANDONG HUATAI RUBBER CO., LTD. > LAIWU > SHANDONG > CHINA

1Z> OTANI TIRE CO, LTD. > > NAKORNPATHOM > THAILAND

2 > CAOXIAN GUIDESTONE TYRE CO. LTD. > CAOXIAN > SHANDONG > CHINA

2A > JIUH SHUENN ENTERPRISE CO., LTD. > TAICHUNG > TAIWAN > CHINA

2B > DEESTONE LIMITED > OAMNOI > SAMUTSAKOM > THAILAND

2C > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE INC. > MORRISON > TENNESSEE > US

2D > SILVERSTONE TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY SDN BHD > TAIPING > PERAK > MALAYSIA

2E > JIANGXI TAIFENG TIRE CO., LTD > NANCHANG > JIANGXI PROVINCE > CHINA

2F > PRODUCTORA NACIONAL DE LLANTAS S.A. > CALI-VILLE DEL CAUCA > > COLOMBIA

2G > PT MEGA RUBBER LTD SEMARANG > SEMARANG > JAVA > INDONESIA

2H > DEWAN TYRES LTD. > MEERUT > > INDIA

2I > QINDAO GLEN GROUP CO. > SOUTH OF YANGJIAQUN > QINGDAO, SHANDONG > CHINA

2J > SHANGHAI TA CHUNG HUA RUBBER FACTORY > SHANGHAI > > CHINA

2K > LIAONING LONG MARCH TYRE CO., LTD. > CHAOYANG CITY > LIAONING PROVINCE > CHINA

2L > QINDAGO TONGTAI RUBBGER FACTORY > QINGDAO CITY > SHANDONG PROVINCE > CHINA

2M > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE > BLOOMINGTON > ILLINOIS > US

2Q > KENDA RUBBER INDUSTRIAL CO., LTD. > GUANGDON > > CHINA

2R > P.T. BRIDGESTONE TIRE INDONESIA KARAWANG FACTORY > KARAWANG > WEST JAVA > INDONESIA

2S > VREDESTEIN FKR (M'SIA) SDN BHD > KLANG, SELANGOR > > MALAYSIA

2T > WUXI FAR EAST TYRE CO., LTD. > > WUXI, JIANGSU > CHINA

2U > CHENG SHIN-TOYO TIRE & RUBBER > KUNSHAN > JIANGSU > CHINA

2V > S.O.D.L. > SAINT RIEST > > FRANCE

2W > YANTAI TYRE FACTORY > ZHAOYUAN > SHANDONG > CHINA

2X > MICHELIN NORTH AMERICA, INC. > RENO > NEVADA >

2Y > YUNNAN TIRE FACTORY > KUNMING YUNNAN PROVINCE > > CHINA

3 > TANGSHAN LINGFENG TIRE CO. > TANGSHAN > HEBEI > CHINA

3A > HUALIN RUBBER PLANT > MUDANIJIANG > HEILONGJIANG > CHINA

3B > TIANJIN/UNITED TIRE & RUBBER INTL. CO., LT > TIANJIN > > CHINA

3C > MT. VERNON PLANT OF GENERAL TIRE, INC. > MT. VERNON > ILLINOIS > US

3D > COOPER TIRE & RUBBER CO. > ALBANY > GEORGIA > US

3E > QINGDAO NO.2 RUBBER FACTORY > QINGDAO > > CHINA

3F > HEBEI TYRE FACTORY > XINGTAI > HEBEI PROVINCE > CHINA

3G > TITAN TIRE CORP. OF TEXAS > BROWNSVILLE, > TX >

3H > BIRLA TYRES > BALASORE > ORISSA > INDIA

3J > RHODEN (M) SDN BHD > PORT KLANG, SELANGOR > DARUL EHSAN > MALAYSIA

3K > MARANGONI TYRE S.P.A. > ANAGNI > FROSINONE > ITALY

3L > SIAM TYRE INDUSTRY COMPANY, LIMITED > NONGKAE > SARABURI > THAILAND

3M > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE > BLOOMINGTON > ILLINOIS > US

3P > HWA FONG RUBBER (THAILAND) CO., LTD > BANQPOO INDUSTRIAL ESTATE > SAMUTPRAKARN > THAILAND

3Q > CONTINENTAL AG > HANNOVER > > GERMANY

3R > SOCIEDADE MICHELIN DE PARTICIPACOES IND. E COM. LTD. > ITATIAIA - RJ > > BRAZIL

3S > CONTINENTAL DO BRASIL PRODUTOS AUTOMOTIVOS LTDA. > PONTA GROSSA PR > > BRAZIL

3T > PT MEGA SAFE TYRE INDUSTRY > SALATIGA > JAWA TENGAH > INDONESIA

3U > SPECIALTY TIRES OF AMERICA (TENNESSEE) INC. > UNICOI > TENNESSEE >

3V > BALKRISHNA INDUSTRIES LTD > WALUJ > AURANGADAD > INDIA

3W > SHANDONG QI XIA TIRE FACTORY > QI XIA > SHANDONG > CHINA

3X > TIANJIN TYRE & RUBBER INDUSTRY CO., LTD. > TIANJIN > > CHINA

3Y > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE POLAND (FIRESTONE) > UL. BALTYCKA 65 > POZNAN

4 > WENDING SANFENG TYRE CO., LTD. > WENDENG CITY > SHANDONG > CHINA

4A > VEE RUBBER COMPANY, LIMITED > > > THAILAND

4B > GOODYEAR CANADA, INC. > NAPANEE > ONTARIO > CANADA

4C > SOUTH PACIFIC TYRES > SOMERTON > > CANADA

4D > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE, INC. > MORRISON > TENNESSEE > US

4E > ANHUI KAIYUAN TIRE CO., LTD. > HEFEI > ANHUI > CHINA

4F > CIA HULERA TORNEL > FRACC. SAN FRANCISCO CHILPAN > TULTITLAN > MEXICO

4H > SOUTH CHINA TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY, LIMITED > PANYU > GUANGZHOU > CHINA

4J > SVERDLOVSK TIRE MAKING WORKS > > > RUSSIA

4K > TIANJIN TYRE MANFACTURING PLANT > TIANJIN > > CHINA

4L > CARLISLE TIRE & RUBBER CO., LTD > BU JI TOWN > SHENZHEN > CHINA

4M > MICHELIN NORTH AMERICA, INC. > GREENVILLE > SOUTH CAROLINA > US

4P > PT. SURYARAYA RUBBERINDO INDUSTRIES > CILEUNGSI, BOGOR > > INDONESIA

4Q > FABRICA URUGUAYA DE NEUMATICOS S.A. (FUNSA) > MONTIEVIDEEO > > URUGUAY

4S > BELARUS TYRE WORKS BELSHINA > BOBRUISK > > BELARUS

4T > NANJING KUMHO TIRE CO., LTD. > NANJING > JIANGSOO > CHINA

4U > YOKOHAMA TIRE PHILIPPINES INC. > CLARK FIELD > > PHILIPPINES

4V > MICHELIN GUMMIRINGAR AB > KUNGALV > > SWEDEN

4W > STIP SOCIETE TUNISIENNE DES IND. DE PNEUMATIQUES > M'SAKEN > SOUSSE > TUNISIA

4X > SUPER EAST INDUSTRIAL COMPANY, LTD. > PEITSUN YUNG CHING HIANG > CHANG-HWA > TAIWAN

4Y > RONG CHENG RUBBER FACTORY > RONG CHENG > SHAN DONG > CHINA

5 > BETICA COMERCIAL IMPORTADORA LTD. > SANTO ANDRE > SAO PAULO > BRAZIL

5A > VEE RUBBER INTERNATIONAL COMPANY, LIMITED > > > THAILAND

5C > THE FIRESTONE TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > BILBAO > > SPAIN

5D > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE, INC. > MORRISON > TENNESSEE > US

5E > MANFACTURE FRANCAISE DES PNEUMATIQUES MICHELIN > > > FRANCE

5F > CIA HULERA TORNEL > APARTADO POSTAL 16-020 > AZCAPOTZALCO > MEXICO

5G > HOC MON > HO CHI MINH > VIETNAM >

5H > DEERUBBER CO., LTD > OAMMOL > SAMUTSAKORN > THAILAND

5J > SHANGHAI DA FU RUBBER PLANT > SHANGHAI > > CHINA

5K > PT. OROBAN PERKASA > KEDUNGWARINGIN > BEKASI > INDONESIA

5L > GUILIN SOUTH RUBBER INTERN'L CORP. > GUILIN > GUANGXI > CHINA

5M > HANKOOK TIRE KUMSAN PLANT > KUMSAN KUN > CHUNG CHONG NAM DO > KOREA

5P > GOVIND RUBBER LTD. > BHIWADI > RAJASTHAN > INDIA

5Q > RONGCHENG GUOTAI TYRE CO., LTD. > RONGCHENH SHANDONG > > CHINA

5R > FALCON TYRES LTD > MYSORE > > INDIA

5S > LANYU AIRCRAFT TIRE DEVELOPMENT CO. > GUILLIN > GUANGXI > CHINA

5T > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE DO BRAZIL > SANTO ANDRE-EST. SAO PAULO > > BRAZIL

5U > JIANGSU FEICHI CO., LTD. > YANCHENG JIANGSU > > CHINA

5V > SOCIETE DE DEV MECANIQUE-SODEMECA > NOYELLES-LES SECLIN > WATTIGNIES > FRANCE

5W > FUJIAN PRIME LAND TYRE CO., LTD. > HUSHI TOWN, PURTIAN CITY > FUJIAN > CHINA

5X > HENAN TYRE FACTORY > JIAOZUO, HENAN > > CHINA

5Y > TIANJIN WANDA TYRE GROUP CO., LTD. > YIXINGBU TOWN, BEICHEN DIST. > TIANJIN > CHINA

5Z > REFACCIONARIA VALATI S.A. DE C.V. > CIUDAD JUAREZ > CHIHUAHUA > MEXICO

6 > HIHERO CO., LTD. > PHATUM THANI > > THAILAND

649 > GE POLYMERSHAPES > NAZARETH > PA >

6A > ROADSTONE TYRE & RUBBER COMPANY, LIMITED > NONTABURI BANGKOK > > THAILAND

6B > MT. VERNON PLANT OF GENERAL TIRE, INC. > MT. VERNON > ILLINOIS > US

6C > THE FIRESTONE TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > BURGOS > > SPAIN

6D > HENAN TYRE PLANT > JIAZUO > HENA PROVINCE > CHINA

6E > DOUBLE HAPPINESS TYRE IND. CORP., LTD. > TAIYUAN > > CHINA

6F > CIA HULERA TORNEL > APARTADO POSTAL 16-020 > AZCAPOTZALCO > MEXICO

6G > CONTINENTIAL AUTOMOTIVE PRODUCTS S.R.L. > TIMISOARA > > ROMANIA

6H > SRICHAKRA TYRES LIMITED > MADURAI DISTRICT > TAMILNADU > INDIA

6I > TAURUS AGRICULTURAL TYRES LTD. > NYIREGYHAZA > > HUNGARY

6J > BARUM TECH > ZLIN > > CZECH REPUBLIC

6K > CEAT LIMITED > AURANGABAD > MAHARASHTRA > INDIA

6L > MAGOR DE MOGAMBIQUE, SARL > MAPUTO > > MOZAMBIQUE

6M > VEE TYRE AND RUBBER CO., LTD. > TAMBOL CHAIMONGKOL, AMPHUR MUA > SAMUTSAKORN > THAILAND

6Q > SHANDONG WEIHHAI RUBBER PLANT > WEIHAI CITY, SHANDONG > > CHINA

6T > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE DO BRAZIL > SANTO ANDRE-EST. SAO PAULO > > BRAZIL

6U > SODG > CLERMONT-FERRAND > > FRANCE

6V > INDUSTRIAS DEL NEUMATICO S.A. > E-03680 ASPE (ALICANTE) > > SPAIN

6W > HWA FONG RUBBER (CHINA) CO., LTD. > CHANG SHU JIANG SU > > CHINA

6X > GUANGZHOU BOLEX TYRE LTD. > HUADA CITY > GUANGDONG > CHINA

6Y > CONTINENTAL MATADOR TIRES S.R.O. > SLOVAK REPUBLIC > >

7 > RINALDI S.A. > BENTO GONCALVES > RIO GRANDE DO SOL > BRAZIL

7A > KINGS TIRE INDUSTRIES CO., LTD. > CHAUGHUA > TAIWAN > CHINA

7B > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE INC. > DECATUR > ILLINOIS > US

7C > THE FIRESTONE TIRE & RUBBER CO. OF NEW ZEALAND > > > NEW ZEALAND

7D > HANGZHOU GENERAL RUBBER FACTORY > HANGZHOU > > CHINA

7E > LIMA CAUCHO S.A. > > > PERU

7F > CHENG SHIN RUBBER (XIAMEN) > XIAMEN SEZ > > CHINA

7G > BRIDGESTONE FIRESTONE POLAND LTD. LIABILITY CO. BRIDGESTONE BRAND > POZNAN > > POLAND

7H > CHINA SHENYANG NO. 3 RUBBER PLANT > SHENYANG > LIAONING PROVINCE > CHINA

7I > P.T. HUNG - A INDONESIA > WEST JAWA > > INDONESIA

7J > NORTHWEST GENERAL RUBBER FACTORY > XIANYANG CITY > SHAANXI > CHINA

7K > FRIENDSHIP RUBBER INDUSTRY (M) SDN BHD > SELANGOR DARUL EHSAN > > MALAYSIA

7L > GOODYEAR TIRE & RUBBER CO. > SHAHEKOU DISTRICT > > CHINA

7M > WOLBER S.A. > > > FRANCE

7Q > SOCIETE MICHELIN DE FABRICATION > CLERMONT-FERRAND > > FRANCE

7T > P.T. SUMI RUBBER INDONESIA > CIKAMPEK, JAWA BARAT > > INDONESIA

7V > MICHELIN SHENYANG TIRE CO., LTD. > SHENYANG > LIAONING > CHINA

7W > RONG CHENG RONGDA RUBBER CO., LTD. > SHANDONG > > CHINA

7X > AIKEN PLANT (BRIDGESTONE) > GRANITEVILLE > SC >

7Y > KENDA RUBBER CHINA CO., LTD. > KUNSHAN, JIANGSU > > CHINA

7Z > RONG CHENG RONGDA RUBBER CO., LTD > SHANDONG > > CHINA

8 > AHCOF INTERNATIONAL DEV. CO., LTD. > HEFEI > > CHINA

8A > ZAPATER DIAZ I.C.S.A. TIRE CO. > MUNRO PROV. DE BUENOS AIRES > > ARGENTINA

8B > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE INC. > DES MOINES > IOWA > US

8C > FIRESTONE- FRANCE S.A. > > > FRANCE

8D > HANGZHOU GENERAL RUBBER FACTORY > JIANDE > ZHEJIANG > CHINA

8E > NEXEN TIRE CORPORATION > KYUNGSANGNAM-DO > > SOUTH KOREA

8F > APOLLO TYRES LTD. > VADODARA > GUJARAT > INDIA

8G > HAIKOU HAIHUA TYRE CO., LTD. > HAIKOU > HAINAN > CHINA

8H > CEAT LIMITED > NASIK > MAHARASHTRA > INDIA

8J > JIANGSU HANTA TIRE BIAS PLANT > HUAIYIN > JIANGSU > CHINA

8K > CHONGING TYRE CHEIF FACTORY > CHONGQING > SICHUAN > CHINA

8L > CARLISLE TIRE & RUBBER CO. > POINT FORTIN > > TRINIDAD

8M > DEESTONE INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD. > NAKORNPRATOM > > THAILAND

8R > QINGDAO HUAQING INDUSTRIAL GROUP INC. > JIAONAN DEVELOPMENT ZONE > QINGDAO, SHANDONG > CHINA

8S > PETLAS TIRE INDUSTRY AND TRADE CO. > KIRSEHIR > > TURKEY

8T > FIRESTONE SOUTH AFRICA (PTY) LTD. > BRITS > > SOUTH AFRICA

8U > PIRELLI PNEUMATIC SPA > MILAN > > ITALY

8V > CHINA HUHHOT RUBBER PLANT > HUHHOT > INNER MONGOLIA > CHINA

8W > YUNNAN RUBBER GROUP IMP & EXP CORP. > XINGYING DISTRICT KUNMING > YUNNAN > CHINA

8X > AILEN PLANT (FIRESTONE) > GRANITEVILLE > SC >

8Y > KENDA RUBBER (VIETNAM) CO., LTD. > HUYEN THONG NHAT > TINH DONG NAI > VIETNAM

8Z > THE YOKOHAMA RUBBER CO., LTD. ONOMICHI PLANT > ONOMICHI > HIROSHIMA > JAPAN

9 > PT ELANGPERDANA TYRE INDUSTRY > BOGOR > JAWA BARAT > INDONESIA

9A > SIEMESE RUBBER CO., LTD > MINBURI > BANKOK > THAILAND

9B > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE INC. > JOLIETTE > QUEBEC > CANADA

9C > THE FIRESTONE TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > BARI > > ITALY

9D > P.T. INDUSTRI KARET DELI > MEDAN > > INDONESIA

9E > FIVE STARS INDUSTRIAL CO., LTD > > > CHINA

9F > J.K. INDUSTRIES LTD. > > > INDIA

9G > WEIFANG YONGGU MFG. CO., LTD. > GAOMI CITY > SHANDONG > CHINA

9H > JIANG SU TYRE FACTORY > XUZHOU > JIANG SU PROVINCE > CHINA

9I > SUNTEC TYRES LIMITED > TRICHUR > KERALA > INDIA

9J > YINCHUAN CC.S.I. (GREAT WALL) RUBBER CO., LTD. > YINCHUAN > NINGXIA > CHINA

9K > RONGCHENG GUOTAI TYRE COMPANY, LIMITED > RONG CHENG > SHANDONG > CHINA

9L > MRF LIMITED REGD. OFFICE > MADRAS > > INDIA

9M > ALEXANDRIA TIRE CO., S.A.E. > AMRIA > ALEXANDRIA > EGYPT

9Q > CHANGCHUN TIRE LTD. LIABILITY CO. > CHANGCHUN > JILIN > CHINA

9S > KEE LIBERTY TIRE, INC. > SHANDONG > > CHINA

9T > CHENG SHIN-TOYO TIRE & RUBBER > KUNSHAN, JIANGSU > > CHINA

9U > GRANDTOUR TIRE (ANHUI) CO., LTD > HEFEI > ANHUI > CHINA

9V > GENERAL TYRE EAST AFRICA, LTD. > ARUSHA > TANZANIA > AFRICA

9X > AIKEN PLANT (DAYTON) > GRANITEVILLE > SC >

9Y > LANXI FUCHUEN RUBBER CO., LTD > LANXI > ZHEJIANG > CHINA

A1 > PNEUMATICS MICHELIN > 86-POTIERS > > FRANCE

A3 > GENERAL TIRE & RUBBER CO > MOUNT VERNON > ILLINOIS > US

A4 > HUNG-A CO., LTD. > PUSAN > > KOREA

A5 > T.C. DEBICA S.A. > DEBICA > > POLAND

A6 > APOLLO TYRES LTD. > COCHIN 682016 > > INDIA

A7 > THE BRIDGESTONE TIRE CO., LTD. > > > THAILAND

A8 > P.T. BRIDGESTONE TIRE INDONESIA FACTORY > > > INDONESIA

A9 > GENERAL TIRE CO > BRYAN > OHIO > US

AA > TIANJIN NORMANDY RUBBER CO., LTD. > QIAO SAN DAO > TIANJIN > CHINA

AB > WEIFANG RUBBER FACTORY > WEIFANG > SHANDONG > CHINA

AC > GENERAL TIRE CO. > CHARLOTTE > NORTH CAROLINA > US

AD > GENERAL TIRE CO. > MAYFIELD > KENTUCKY > US

AE > GENERAL FABRICA ESPANOIA DEL CAUCHO S.A. > TORRELAVEGO > SANTANDER > SPAIN

AF > MANUFACTURA NACIONAL DE BORRACHA S.A.R.L. > PORTO > > PORTUGAL

AG > CIA HULERS TORNEL S.A. DE C.V. > AZCAPOTZALCO > > MEXICO

AH > GENERAL POPO S.A. > MEXICO CITY 17 > > MEXICO

AI > LONGKOU XINGLONG HICON TYRE CO. > LONGKOU > SHAN DONG > CHINA

AJ > UNIROYAL TIRE COMPANY > DETROIT > MICHIGAN > US

AK > UNIROYAL TIRE COMPANY > CHICOPEE FALLS > MASSACHUSETTS > US

AL > UNIROYAL GOODRICH TIRE COMPANY > EAU CLAIRE > WISCONSIN > US

AM > UNIROYAL TIRE COMPANY > LOS ANGELES > CALIFORNIA > US

AN > UNIROYAL GOODRICH TIRE MANUFACTURING > OPELIKA > ALABAMA > US

AO > WEARWELL TIRE & TUBE CO. (PVT) LTD. > BHOPAL > > INDIA

AP > UNIROYAL GOODRICH TIRE MANUFACTURING > ARDMORE > OKLAHOMA > US

AQ > MEIYAN TIRE CO., LTD. > MEIXIAN, GUANGDONG > > CHINA

AR > O.J.S.C. ORDENS OF LENIN AND OCTOBER REVOLUTION YAROSLAVL TYRE PLANT > YAROSLAVL > > RUSSIA

AS > QINGDAO QIANJIN RUBBER GROUP > QINGDAO > SHANDONG > CHINA

AT > COOPER-AVON TYRES, LTD. > MELKSHAM > WILTSHIRE > ENGLAND

AU > UNIROYAL GOODRICH CANADA, INC. > KITCHENER > ONTARIO > CANADA

AV > SEIBERLING TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > BARBERTON > OHIO > US

AW > SAMSON TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY, LTD. > TEL AVIV > > ISRAEL

AX > PHOENIX GUMMIWERKE, A. G. > 2000 HAMBURG 90 > > GERMANY

AY > SHANDONG LUHE GROUP GENERAL CO. > ZHUCHENG > SHANDONG > CHINA

B1 > PNEUMATICS MICHELIN > LA ROCHESUR-YON > > FRANCE

B2 > DUNLOP MALAYSIAN INDUSTRIES BERHAD > SELANGOR > > MALAYSIA

B3 > MICHELIN NORTH AMERICA (CANADA), INC. > BRIDGEWATER > NOVA SCOTIA > CANADA

B4 > TAURUS HUNGARIAN RUBBER WORKS > BUDAPEST > > HUNGARY

B5 > OLSZTYNSKIE ZALADY OPON SAMOCHODOWYCH > OLSZTYN > > POLAND

B6 > MICHELIN NORTH AMERICA, INC. > SPARTANBURG > SOUTH CAROLINA > US

B7 > MICHELIN NORTH AMERICA, INC. > DOTHAN > ALABAMA > US

B8 > CIA BRASAILIERA DE PNEUMATICOS > RIO DE JANEIRO > > BRAZIL

B9 > MICHELIN NORTH AMERICA, INC. > LEXINGTON > SOUTH CAROLINA > US

BA > UNIROYAL GOODRICH TIRE MANUFACTURING > AKRON > OHIO > US

BB > B.F. GOODRICH TIRE COMPANY > MIAMI > OKLAHOMA > US

BC > B.F. GOODRICH TIRE COMPANY > OAKS > PENNSYLVANIA > US

BD > B.F. GOODRICH TIRE COMPANY > MIAMI > OKLAHOMA > US

BE > UNIROYAL GOODRICH TIRE MANUFACTURING > TUSCALOOSA > ALABAMA > US

BF > UNIROYAL GOODRICH TIRE MANUFACTURING > WOODBURN > INDIANA > US

BH > UNIROYAL GOODRICH TIRE MANUFACTURING > KITCHENER > ONTARIO > CANADA

BJ > JIANGSU HANTA TIRE RADIAL PLANT > HUAIYIN, JIANGSU > > CHINA

BK > B.F. GOODRICH DO BRAZIL > ESTADO DE SAO PAULO > CAMPINAL > BRAZIL

BL > CORPORATION FIANCIARA DEL VALLE S.A. > CALI > > COLOMBIA

BM > B.F. GOODRICH AUSTRALIA PTY., LTD. > CAMPBELLIFIELD > VICTORIA > AUSTRALIA

BN > B.F. GOODRICH PHILLIPPINES, INC. > MAKTI > RIZAL > PHILIPPINES

BO > GENERAL TIRE & RUBBER CO. OF MOROCCO > CASABLANCA - 02 > > MOROCCO

BR > SDF RUBBER CO., LTD. > PUDONG > SHANGHAI > P. R. CHINA

BT > SEMPERIT, A.G. > > > AUSTRALIA

BU > SEMPERIT IRELAND LTD. > BALLYFERMONT > CUBLIN > IRELAND

BV > INTERNATIONAL RUBBER INDUSTRIES > JEFFERSONTOWN > KENTUCKY > US

BW > THE GATES RUBBER COMPANY > DENVER > COLORADO > US

BX > THE GATES RUBBER COMAPNY > NASHVILLE > TENNESSEE > US

BY > THE GATES RUBBER COMPANY > LITTLETON > COLORADO > US

C1 > MICHELIN (NIGERIA) LTD. > PORT-HARCOURT > > NIGERIA

C3 > MCCREARY TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > BALTIMORE > MARYLAND > US

C4 > DICO TIRE, INCORPORATED > CLINTON > TENNESSEE > US

C5 > POZNANSKIE ZAKLADY OPON SAMOCHODOWYCH > POZNAN > > POLAND

C6 > MITAS, A.S. > PRAHA 10 - ZAHRADNI KOMAROVOVA > > CZECH REPUBLIC

C7 > IRONSIDES TIRE & RUBBER CO. > LOUISVILLE > KENTUCKY > US

C8 > HSIN CHU PLANT - BRIDGESTONE > HSIN CHU > > TAIWAN

C9 > SEVEN STAR RUBBER COMPANY, LIMITED > PIN-TOU HSIAND CHANG > HUA > TAIWAN

CA > THE MOHAWK RUBBER COMPANY > AKRON > OHIO > US

CB > THE MOHAWK RUBBER COMPANY > HELENA > ARKANSAS > US

CC > YOKOHAMA TIRE CORPORATION > SALEM > VIRGINIA > US

CD > ALLIANCE TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY, LTD. > HADERA > > ISRAEL

CE > PIRELLI REIFENWERKE GmbH > HOECHST im ODENWALD > > GERMANY

CF > TITAN TIRE CORPORATION > DES MOINES > IOWA > US

CH > PIRELLI ARMSTRONG TIRE CORPORATION > HANFORD > CALIFORNIA > US

CJ > INOUE RUBBER CO., LTD. > IBI-GUN, GIFU-PREF. > > JAPAN

CK > PIRELLI ARMSTRONG TIRE CORPORATION > MADISON > TENNESSEE > US

CL > INOUE RUBBER VIETNAM CO., LTD. > ME LINH DISTRICT > VINH PHUC > VIETNAM

CM > CONTINENTAL AG > HANNOVER > > GERMANY

CN > SICUP S.N.C. USINE CONTINENTAL > SARREGUEMINES CEDEX > > FRANCE

CO > GOODYEAR LASTIKLERI TAS > ADOPOZARI > > TURKEY

CP > CONTINENTAL AG WERK KORBACH > KORBACH > > GERMANY

CR > QUINGDAO GUANGMING TYRES MANUF. CO., LTD. > QINGDAO > SHANDONG > P.R. CHINA

CT > CONTINENTAL GUMMI-WERKE, A.C. > DANNENBERG > > GERMANY

CU > CONTINENTAL AG WERK STOECKEN > HANNOVER > > GERMANY

CV > THE ARMSTRONG RUBBER COMPANY > NATCHEZ > MISSISSIPPI > US

CW > THE TOYO RUBBER INDUSTRY CO, LTD. > ITAMI > HYOGO > JAPAN

CX > THE TOYO RUBBER INDUSTRY CO, LTD. > NATORI-GU > MIYAGI > JAPAN

CY > MCCREARY TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > INDIANA > PENNSYLVANIA > US

D1 > VIKING ASKIM > ASKIM > > NORWAY

D2 > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE, INC. > LAVERGNE > TENNESSEE > US

D3 > UNITED TIRE & RUBBER MANUFACTURING COMPANY > COBOURG > ONTARIO > CANADA

D4 > DUNLOP INDIA, LIMITED > WEST BENGAL > > INDIA

D5 > DUNLOP INDIA, LIMITED > AMBATTUR > MADRAS > INDIA

D6 > BOROVO > BOROVO > > YUGOSLAVIA

D7 > DUNLOP SOUTH AFRICA LIMITED > LADYSMITH > NATAL > SOUTH AFRICA

D8 > DUNLOP SOUTH AFRICA LIMITED > DURBAN > NATAL > SOUTH AFRICA

D9 > UNITED TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY, LIMITED > REXDALE > ONTARIO > CANADA

DA > DUNLOP TIRE CORPORATION > BUFFALO > NEW YORK > US

DB > DUNLOP TIRE CORPORATION > HUNTSVILLE > ALABAMA > US

DC > DUNLOP TIRE CANADA, LIMITED > WHITBY > ONTARIO > CANADA

DD > SP TYRES UK LIMITED > BIRMINGHAM > > ENGLAND

DE > SP TYRES UK LIMITED > > > ENGLAND

DF > QINGDAO NEWHAWK TIRES CO., LTD. > JIMO QINGDAO > SHANDONG > CHINA

DJ > QINGDAO ANLI RUBBER CO., LTD. > QINGDAO > SHANDONG > CHINA

DK > DUNLOP FRANCE S.A. > MONTLUCON CEDEX > > FRANCE

DL > DUNLOP FRANCE S.A. > AMIENS CEDEX > > FRANCE

DM > SP REIFENWERKE GMBH > HANAU AM MAIN > > GERMANY

DN > SP REIFENWERKE GMBH > > > GERMANY

DP > QINGDAO GUANGMING TYRES MANUFACTURING CO., LTD. > QINGDAO > SHANDONG > CHINA

DR > WEIFANG ANTAI TYRE > CHANGLE COUNTY, WEIFANG, > SHANDONG > CHINA

DU > YINCHUAN (GREAT WALL) TYRE CO., LTD. > YINCHUAN > NINGXIA > CHINA

DV > N.V VEDERLANDSCH-AMERIKAANSCHE > ENSCHNEDE > > NETHERLANDS

DW > ONGLOU XINGLONG TYRE CO., LTD. > LONGKOU > SHANDONG > CHINA

DX > N.V. BATAAFSCHE RUBBER INDUSTRIE RADIUM > MAASTRICHT > > NETHERLANDS

DY > DENMAN TIRE CORPORATION > LEAVITTSBURG > OHIO > US

E1 > CHUNG HSING INDUSTRIAL CO., LTD > TAIPEI > TAICHUNG HSIEN > TAIWAN

E2 > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE DO BRAZIL > AV. QUEIROZ DOS SANTOS > SANTO ANDRE-EST. SAO PAUL > BRAZIL

E3 > SEIBERLING TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > LAVERGNE > TENNESSEE > US

E4 > THE FIRESTONE TIRE & RUBBER CO. OF NEW ZEALAND > PAPANUI > CHRIST CHURCH - 5 > NEW ZEALAND

E5 > FIRESTONE SOUTH AFRICA (PTY) LTD. > PORT ELIZABETH > > SOUTH AFRICA

E6 > FIRESTONE-TUNISIE S.A. > MENZEL-BOURGUIBA > > TUNISIA

E7 > FIRESTONE EAST AFRICA (1969) LIMITED > NAIROBI > > KENYA

E8 > FIRESTONE GHANA LIMITED > ACCRA > > GHANA

E9 > FIRESTONE SOUTH AFRICA (PTY) LIMITED > BRITS > > SOUTH AFRICA

EA > METZLER, A.G. > 8 MUNCHEN 2 > > WEST GERMANY

EB > METZLER, A.G. ZWEIGWERK NEUSTADT > > > WEST GERMANY

EC > METZLER, A.G. > > > GERMANY

ED > MICHELIN - OKAMOTO TIRE CORPORATION > BUNKYO-KU > TOKYO > JAPAN

EE > NITTO TIRE COMPANY, LIMITED > SAMUKAWA-MACHI > KANAGAWA-KEN > JAPAN

EF > HUGH AH TIRE COMPANY, LTD. > > > KOREA

EH > BRIDGESTONE TIRE COMPANY, LIMITED > KURUME > FUKUOKA-KEN > JAPAN

EJ > BRIDGESTONE TIRE COMPANY, LTD > TOSU-SHI > SAGA-KEN > JAPAN

EK > BRIDGESTONE TIRE COMAPNY, LIMITED > AMAGI-SHI > FUKUOKA-KEN > JAPAN

EL > BRIDGESTONE TIRE COMPANY, LTD > HIKONE-SHI > SHIGA-KEN > JAPAN

EM > BRIDGESTONE TIRE CO., LTD., TOKYO PLANT > KODAIRA > TOKYO > JAPAN

EN > BRIDGESTONE TIRE CO., LTD > KUROSIO-SHI > TOCHIGI-KEN > JAPAN

EP > BRIDGESTONE TIRE CO., LTD > KUROISO-SHI > TOCHIGI-KEN > JAPAN

ER > QINGDAO HUAQING TYRE INDUSTRY CO., LTD. > JIAONAN, QINGDAO > SHANDONG > CHINA

ET > SUMITOMO RUBBER INDUSTRIES, LIMITED > CHUO-KO > KOBE > JAPAN

EU > SUMITOMO RUBBER INDUSTRIES, LIMITED > TOYOTA > AICHI PREFECTURE > JAPAN

EV > QINGDAO YELLOW SEA RUBBER CO., LTD. > QINGDAO > SHANDONG > CHINA

EW > PNEUMATIQUES KLEBER, S.A. > > > FRANCE

EX > PNEUMATIQUES KEBER, S.A. > LA CHAPELLE ST LUC > > FRANCE

EY > PNEUMATIQUES KLEBER, S.A. > > > GERMANY

EYJ > CHOICES TREAD > COSA GRANDE > AZ >

F0 > FIDELITY TIRE MANFACTURING CO > NATCHEZ > MISSISSIPPI > US

F1 > MICHELIN TYRE COMPANY, LIMITED > DUNDEE > > SCOTLAND

F2 > C.A. FIRESTONE VENEZOLANA > VALENCIA > > VENEZUELA

F3 > MANFACTURE FRANCAISE PNEUMATIQUES > ROANNE > > FRANCE

F4 > CNB-COMPANHIA NACIONAL DE BORRACHAS > > > PORTUGAL

F5 > FATE S.A.I.C.I. > BUENOS AIRES > > ARGENTINA

F6 > TORRELAVEGA > TORELAVDEGA > > SPAIN

F7 > PUENTA SAN MIGUEL > TORELAVEGA > > SPAIN

F8 > VIKRANT TYRES LIMITED > MYSORE > KARNATAKA > INDIA

F9 > DUNLOP NEW ZEALAND, LIMITED > UPPER HUTT > > NEW ZEALAND

FA > THE YOKOHAMA RUBBER COMPANY, LIMITED > HIRATSUKA > KANAGAWA-PREF > JAPAN

FAY > DON OLSON TIRE CENTERS > TALLAHASSEE > FL >

FB > THE YOKOHAMA RUBBER COMPANY, LIMITED > WATERI-GUN > MIYE-PREF > JAPAN

FC > THE YOKOHAMA RUBBER COMPANY, LIMITED > > > JAPAN

FD > THE YOKOHAMA RUBBER CO., LTD > > > JAPAN

FF > MANUFACUTRE FRANCAISE DES PNEUMATICS MICHELIN > > > FRANCE

FG > LONGkOU XINGLONG TYRE CO., LTD. > LONGKOU > SHANDONG > CHINA

FH > MANUFACTURE FRANCAISE DES PNEUMATICS MICHELIN > CLEMONT FERRAND > > FRANCE

FJ > MANUFACTURE FRANCAISE DES PNEUMATICS MICHELIN > BOURGES > > FRANCE

FK > MANUFACTURE FRANCAISE DES PNEUMATICS MICHELIN > CHOLET > > FRANCE

FL > MANUFACTURE FRANCAISE DES PNEUMATICS MICHELIN > 45-MESMIN ORLEANS > > FRANCE

FM > MANUFACTURE FRANCAISE DES PNEUMATICS MICHELIN > > > FRANCE

FN > MANUFACTURE FRANCAISE DES PNEUMATICS MICHELIN > > > FRANCE

FP > STE. D'APPLICATIONS TECHNIQUES > ALGIERS > > ALGERIA

FR > COAXIAN GUIDESTONE TYRE CO., LTD. > CAOXIAN, SHANDONG > > CHINA

FS > JINZHOU XIN XING RUBBER PRODUCTION CO., LTD. > INVESTMENT BUREAU > > CHINA

FT > FRANK TRUCKING, INC. > MILL CITY > OR >

FU > MICHELIN REIFENWERKE, A.G. > BAMBERG > > GERMANY

FV > MICHELIN REIFENWERKE, A.G. > HOMBURG > > GERMANY

FW > MICHELIN REIFENWERKE, A.G. > KARLSRUHE > > GERMANY

FX > S.A. BELGE DU PNEUMATIQUE MICHELIN > LEEUW-ST. PIERRE > ZUEN > BELGIUM

FY > N.V. NEDERLANDSCHE BANDEN > S'HERTOGENBOSCH > BOIS-LE-DUC > HOLLAND

H0 > THE GENERAL TYRE & RUBBER COMPANY > KARACHI > > PAKISTAN

H1 > DELA S.A.F.E. NEUMATICOS MICHELIN > VALLADOLID > > SPAIN

H2 > KUMBO & CO., INC. > HWANGSAN-GU > KWANGJU > KOREA

H3 > SAVA TIRES D.O.O. > KRANJ > > SLOVENIA

H4 > BRIDGESTONE HOUF > HOUFU-SHI > YAMAGUCHI-KEN > JAPAN

H5 > HUTCHINSON-MAPA > > > FRANCE

H6 > SHIN HUNG RUBBER COMPANY, LIMITED > JINJU > KYUNG NAM > KOREA

H7 > LI HSIN RUBBER INDUSTRIAL CO. > CHI-HU > CHANG-HWA > TAIWAN

H8 > HSING KWO RUBBER MFG., CO., LTD. > TSZTUNG SHIANG TAIWAN > > CHINA

H9 > REIFEN-BERG > CLEVISCHER RING > > GERMANY

HA > S.A.F.E.N.M. (MICHELIN) > ARANDA > > SPAIN

HB > S.A.F.E.N.M. LASARTE (MICHELLIN) > LASARTE > > SPAIN

HC > S.A.F.E.N.M. (MICHELIN) > VITORIA > > SPAIN

HD > SOCIETA PER AZONI, MICHELIN ITALIANA > CUNEO > > ITALY

HE > SOCIETA PER AZONI, S.P.A. (MICHELIN ITALIANA) > MARENGO > > ITALY

HF > SOCIETA PER AZONI (MICHELIN ITALIANA) > TURIN > > ITALY

HG > CHINA SHENMA GROUP RUBBER TYRE CO., LTD. > PINGDINGSHAN CITY > HENAN PROVINCE > CHINA

HH > SOCIETA PER AZONI (MICHELIN ITALIANA) > TURIN > > ITALY

HJ > MICHELIN TYRE COMPANY, LIMITED > BALLYMENA > > IRELAND

HK > MICHELIN TYRE COMPANY, LIMITED > BURNLEY(LANE) > > ENGLAND

HL > MICHELIN TYRE COMPANY, LIMITED > BURNLEY > > ENGLAND

HM > MICHELIN TYRE COMPANY, LIMITED > STOKE-ON-TRENT > > ENGLAND

HN > MICHELIN NORTH AMERICA (CANADA), INC. > NEW GLASGOW > NOVA SCOTIA > CANADA

HP > MANFACTURE SAIGONNAISE DES PNEUMATIQUES MICHELIN > SAIGON > > SOUTH VIETNAM

HR > QINGDAO TAIFA GROUP, LTD. > QINGDAO > SHANDONG PROVINCE > CHINA

HT > CEAT, S.P.A. PNEUMATICI VIA LEONCAVALLO > TORINO > > ITALY

HU > CEAT 10036 > SETTIMO TORINESE > > ITALY

HV > GENTYRE S.P.A. > > > ITALY

HW > BARUM CONTINENTAL > OTROKOVICE > > CZECH REPUBLIC

HX > THE DAYTON TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > DAYTON > OHIO > US

HY > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE INC. > OKLAHOMA CITY > OKLAHOMA > US

J0 > KOREA INOCEE KASEI CO., LTD. > MASAN > > KOREA

J1 > PHILLIPS PETROLEUM COMPANY > BARTLESVILLE > OKLAHOMA > US

J2 > BRIDGESTONE SINGAPORE COMPANY > JURONG TOWN > > SINGAPORE

J3 > MATADOR A.S. > PUCHOV > > SLOVAKIA

J4 > RUBENA, N.P. > NACHOD > > CZECH REPUBLIC

J6 > JAROSLAVI TIRE CO. > JAROSLAVI > >

J7 > HOOSIER TIRE & RUBBER CORP. > LAKEVILLE > IN >

J8 > DA CHUNG HUA RUBBER INDUSTRIAL CO > SHANGHAI > > CHINA

J9 > P.T. INTIRUB > BESAR > JAKARTA > INDONESIA

JG > JILIN PROVINCE CHUNWEI TYRE CO., LTD. > GONGZHULING > JILIN PROVINCE > CHINA

JP > ANHUL PRIMWELL RUBBER & PLASTICS CO., LTD. > HEFEI E & T DEVELOPMENT ZONE > ANHUI > CHINA

JR > PARELLI TIRE LLC > ROME > GA >

K0 > MICHELIN KOREA TIRE COMPANY, LIMITED > > > KOREA

K1 > PHILLIPS PETROLEUM COMPANY > STOW > OHIO > US

K3 > KENDA RUBBER INDUSTRIAL CO., LTD. > YULIN > > TAIWAN

K4 > UNIROYAL S.A. DE C.V. > QUERETARO > QTO > MEXICO

K5 > VEB REIFENKOMBINAT FURSTENWALDE > > > GERMANY

K9 > TECH RUBBER C0., LTD. > > > TAIWAN

KH > SHANDONG SANGONG RUBBER CO., LTD. > SHANDONG > > CHINA

KM > THE LEE TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > > >

L0 > MANUFACTURE FRANCAISE DES PNEUMATIQUES MICHELIN > > > FRANCE

L1 > GOODYEAR TAIWAN LIMITED > TAIPEI > > TAIWAN

L2 > WOOSUNG TIRE CORPORATION > > > SOUTH KOREA

L3 > TONG SHIN CHEMICAL PRODUCTS COMPANY, LIMITED > SEOUL > > KOREA

L4 > CENTRALA IND. DE PRELUCRARE CAUCIUC SI MASE PLASTI > > > ROMANIA

L5 > BRISA BRIDGESTONE SABANCI > IZMIT > ALIKAHYA > TURKEY

L6 > MODI RUBBER LIMITED > > > INDIA

L7 > INTREPINDEREA DE ANVELOPE ZALAU > ZALAU > JUDETUL SALOJ > ROMANIA

L8 > DUNLOP ZIMBABWE LIMITED > BOMINGTON > BULAWAYE > ZIMBABWE

L9 > PANTHER TYRES, LIMITED > AINTEE > LIVERPOOL > UNITED KINGDOM

LH > BRIDGESTONE AUSTRALIA, LIMITED > SALISBURY > > AUSTRALIA

LJ > PNEU UNIROYAL ENGLEBERT S.A. > B-4040 HERSTAL > > BELGIUM

LK > PRODUCTORS NIACIONAL DE LLANTAS S.A. > CALI > > COLOMBIA

LL > SICUP S.N.C. USINE UNIROYAL > > > FRANCE

LM > CONTINENTAL AG WERK AACHEN > > > GERMANY

LN > UNIROYAL S.A. DE C.V. > > MEXICO, D.F. > MEXICO

LP > UNIROYAL ENGLENERT TYRES LTD. > NEWBRIDGE > > GREAT BRITAIN

LR > TVS SRICHAKRA LIMITED > MELUR TALUK MADURAI > TAMIL NADU > INDIA

LT > UNIROYAL ENDUSTRI TURK ANONIM SIRKETI > ADAPAZARI > > TURKEY

LU > UNIROYAL, C.A. > VALENCIA > > VENEZUELA

LV > GENERAL TIRE CANADA, LIMITED > BARRIE > ONTARIO > CANADA

LW > TRELLEBORG UMMIFARIKS AKTIEBOLAG > TRELLEBORG > > SWEDEN

LX > MITSUBUSHI BELTING LIMITED > NAGATAKU > KOBE > JAPAN

LY > MITSUBISHI BELTING LIMITED > > > JAPAN

M1 > GOODYEAR MAROC, S.A. > CASABLANCA > > MOROCCO

M3 > MICHELIN NORTH AMERICA, INC. > GREENVILLE > SOUTH CAROLINA > US

M5 > MICHELIN NORTH AMERICA (CANADA), INC. > KENTVILLE > NOVA SCOTIA > CANADA

M6 > THE GOODYEAR TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > LAWTON > OKLAHOMA > US

M7 > GOODYEAR DE CHILE, S.A.I.C. > SANTIAGO > > CHILE

M8 > PREMIER TYRES LIMITED > LALAMASSERY > KERALA STATE > INDIA

M9 > UNIROYAL TIRE CORPORATION > MIDDLEBURY > CONNETICUT > US

MB > THE GOODYEAR TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > AKRON > OHIO > US

MC > THE GOODYEAR TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > DANVILLE > VIRGINIA > US

MD > THE GOODYEAR TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > GADSDEN > ALABAMA > US

MJ > THE GOODYEAR TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > TOPEKA > KANSAS > US

MK > THE GOODYEAR TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > UNION CITY > TENESSEE > US

MO > NEUMATICOS DE CHILE S.A. > COQUIMBO > > CHILE

MR > QINGDAO YELLOW SEA TIRE FACTORY > QINGDAO, SHANDONG PROVINCE > > CHINA

MX > COMPANHIA GOODYEAR DO BRAZIL > SAO PAULO > > BRAZIL

MY > GOODYEAR DE COLOMBIA, S.A. > CALI > > COLOMBIA

N1 > MALOJA AG. PNEU-UND GUMMIWERKE > GELTERKINDEN > > SWITZERLAND

N2 > HURTUBLSE NETREAD, INCORPORATED > TONAWANDA > NEW YORK > US

N3 > TOYO TIRE & RUBBER CO., LTD > INABE-GUN > > JAPAN

N4 > CENTRALA IND. DE PRELUCRARE CAUICUE SI MASE PLASTI > JUDDETUL PRAHOVA > SOCIALISTA > ROMAINA

N5 > PNEUMANT > 84 RIESA > > GERMANY

N6 > PNEUMANT > > > GERMANY

N7 > INTREPRINDEREA DE ANVELOPE CARACAL > > > ROMANIA

N9 > CIA PNEUS TROPICAL NM105 BR. 324 > FEIRA DE SANTANA > BAHIA > BRAZIL

NB > THE GOODYEAR TYRE & RUBBER COMPANY > WOLVERHAMPTON > > ENGLAND

NC > GOODYEAR FRANCE S.A. > > > FRANCE

ND > DEUTSCHE GOODYEAR G.M.B.H. > PHILIPSBURG BRUCHSAL > > GERMANY

NE > GUMMIWERKE FUIDA G.M.B.H. > FULDA > > GERMANY

NH > GRAN INDUSTRIA DE NEUMATICOS > GUATEMAL CITY > > GUATEMALA

NJ > GOODYEAR S.A. > > > GRAND DUCHY OF LUXEMBOURG

NK > GOODYEAR INDIA LIMITED > DISTRIC GURGAON > HARIANA STATE > INDIA

NL > THE GOODYEAR TIRE & RUBBER LIMITED > BOGOR > > INDONESIA

NO > SOUTH PACIFIC TYRES > WEST FOOTSCRAY > VICTORIA > AUSTRALIA

NP > COMPANIA HULERA GOODYEAR OXO, S.A. > MEXICO CITY > > MEXICO

NR > SHANDONG RONGCHENG TIRE FACTORY CO. > RONGCHENG > SHANDONG PROVINCE > CHINA

NT > COMPANIA GOODYEAR DEL PERU > LIMA > > PERU

NU > THE GOODYEAR TIRE & RUBBER CO. OF THE PHILLIPPINES > LAS PINAS > RIZAL > PHILIPPINES

NW > THE GOODYEAR TIRE & RUBBER CO. (S.A.) (PTY) LIMITE > UITENHAGE > > SOUTH AFRICA

NY > GOODYEAR (THAILAND) LIMITED > BANGKOK > > THAILAND

ON > QINGDAO SHENGDA TIRE MANUFACTURE CO., LTD. > QINGDAO, PINGDU CITY > SHANDONG PROVINCE > CHINA

P1 > CONTINENTAL GISLAVED DAECK AB > GISLAVED > > SWEDEN

P3 > SKEPPLANDA GUMMI, AB > ALVAGEN > > SWEDEN

P6 > GENERAL POPO S.A. > SAN LUIS POTOSI > S.L.P. > MEXICO

P8 > NO. 2 RUBBER PLANT OINGADO > QUINGDAO > SHANGONG > CHINA

P9 > MRF, LIMITED PB NO.1 PONDA > > > INDIA

PA > GOODYEAR LASTIKLERI TAS, PK 2 > IZMIT > KOCAELI > TURKEY

PB > CA GOODYEAR DE VENEZUELA > VALENCIA > EDO CARABOBO > VENEZUELA

PC > THE GOODYEAR TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY OF CANADA LTD > MEDICINE HAT > ALBERTA > CANADA

PD > THE GOODYEAR TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY OF CANADA LTD > VALLEYFIELD > QUEBEC > CANADA

PE > SEIBERLING RUBBER COMPANY OF CANADA > TORONTO > ONTARIO > CANADA

PJ > THE KELLY-SPRINGFIELD TIRE COMPANY > FAYETTEVILLE > NORTH CAROLINA > US

PK > THE KELLY-SPRINGFIELD TIRE COMPANY > FREEPORT > ILLINOIS > US

PL > THE KELLY-SPRINGFIELD TIRE COMPANY > TYLER > TEXAS > US

RW > STIP SOCIETE TUNISIENNE DES > KAIROUAN ROAD KM 25 > M'SAKEN, SOUSSE > TUNISIA

T1 > HANKOOK TIRE MFG. CO., LTD. > SEOUL > > KOREA

T2 > OZOS (UNIROYAL) > OLSZTYN > > POLAND

T3 > DEBICKIE ZATTLDY OPON SAMOCHODOWYCH > STOMIL > DEVICA > POLAND

T4 > S.A. CARIDENG (RUBBERFACTORY) > LANAKEN > > BELGIUM

T5 > TIGAR-PIROT > > > YUGOSLAVIA

T6 > CIA HULERA TORNEL S.A. > FRACCIONAMIENTO INDUSTRIAL > SAN ANTONIO > MEXICO

T7 > HANKOOK TIRE MFG. CO., LTD. > MOKSANG-DONG > DAEDUK-KU DAEJUN > KOREA

T8 > GOODYEAR MALAYSIA BERHAD > SELANGOR > > MALAYSIA

T9 > MRF, LTD. > > > INDIA

TO > SOUTH PACIFIC TYRES > CAMPBELIFIELD > > CANADA

U1 > LIEN SHIN TIRE CO., LIMITED > TA-TSUEN HSIANG > CHANGHUA HSIEN > TAIWAN

U2 > SUMITOMO RUBBER INDUSTRIES, LIMITED > SHIRAKAWA CITY > FUKUSHIMA PREFECTURE > JAPAN

U3 > MILOJE ZAKIC > > > YUGOSLAVIA

U4 > GEO. BYERS SONS, INC. > COLOMBUS > OHIO > US

U5 > FARBENFABRIKEN BAYER GMBH > > > GERMANY

U6 > PNEUMANT > > > GERMANY

U7 > PNEUMANT > > > GERMANY

U8 > HSIN FUNG FACTORY OF NANKANG RUBBER CO. > TAIWAN PROVINCE > > CHINA

U9 > COOPER TIRE & RUBBER CO > TUPELO > MISSISSIPPI > US

UO > SOUTH PACIFIC TYRES > THOMASTOWN > VICTORIA > AUSTRALIA

UP > COOPER TIRE & RUBBER CO > FINDLAY > OHIO > US

UT > COOPER TIRE & RUBBER CO > TEXARKANA > ARKANSAS > US

UU > CARLISLE TIRE & RUBBER DIVISION > CARLISLE > PENNSYLVANIA > US

UV > KZOWA RUBBER INDUSTRY CO., LTD. > NISHINARIKU > OSAKA > JAPAN

UW > OKADA TIRE INDUSTRY LIMITED > KATSUSHIKA-KU > TOKYO > JAPAN

UX > FEDERAL CORPORATION > TAIPEI > > TAIWAN

UY > CHENG SHIN RUBBER IND. CO. LTD. > MECI KONG > TEIPI > TAIWAN

V1 > LIVINGSTON'S TIRE SHOP > HUBBARD > OHIO > US

V2 > VSEOJUZNOE OJEDINENIC AVTOEXPORT > VOLZHSK > > RUSSIA

V3 > TA HSIN RUBBER TIRE COMPANY, LIMITED > TUCHEN VILLAGE > TAIPEI HSIENG > TAIWAN

V4 > OHTSU TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > MIYAKONOJO CITY > MIYAZAKI PREFECTURE > JAPAN

V5 > FIRESTONE EL CENTENARIO S.A. > MEXICO CITY > > MEXICO

V6 > FIRESTONE CUERNAVACA > CUERNAVACA > > MEXICO

V7 > VSESOJUZNOE OJEDINERIE AVTOEXPORT > VORONEZH > > RUSSIA

V8 > BORAS GUMMIFABRIK AB > BORAS > > SWEDEN

V9 > M & H TIRE COMPANY > GADNER > MASSACHUSETTS > US

VA > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE INC > AKRON > OHIO > US

VB > THE FIRESTONE TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > AKRON > OHIO > US

VC > THE FIRESTONE TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > ALBANY > GEORGIA > US

VD > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE INC. > DECATUR > ILLINOIS > US

VE > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE INC. > DES MOINES > IOWA > US

VF > THE FIRESTONE TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > SOUTH GATE > CALIFORNIA > US

VH > THE FIRESTONE TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > MEMPHIS > TENNESSEE > US

VJ > THE FIRESTONE TIRE & RUBBER CO. > POTTSTOWN > PA > UNITED STATES

VK > THE FIRESTONE TIRE & RUBBER CO. > SALINAS > CA > UNITED STATES

VL > THE FIRESTONE TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY OF CANADA > FAST HAMILTON > ONTARIO > CANADA

VM > THE FIRESTONE TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY OF CANADA > CALGARY > ALBERTA > CANADA

VN > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE INC. > JOLIETE > QUEBEC > CANADA

VO > SOUTH PACIFIC TYRES > UPPER HUTT > WELLINGTON > NEW ZEALAND

VP > THE FIRESTONE TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > BARI > > ITALY

VT > THE FIRESTONE TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > BILBAO > > SPAIN

VU > UNIVERSAL TIRE COMPANY > LANCASTER > PENNSYLVANIA > US

VV > THE FIRESTONE TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > VISKAFORS > > SWEDEN

VW > OHTSU TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY, LIMITED > IZUMI-OHTSU CITY > OSAKA > JAPAN

VX > FIRESTONE TYRE & RUBBER CO > BRENTFORD > MIDDLESEX > ENGLAND

VY > FIRESTONE TYRE & RUBBER CO > DENBIGHSHIRE > WREXHAM > WALES

W > THE FIRESTONE TIRE & RUBBER CO. > VISKAFORS > > SWEDEN

W1 > BRIDGSTONE/FIRESTONE, INCORPORATED > LAVERGNE > TENNESSEE > US

W2 > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE INC > WILSON > NORTH CAROLINA > US

W3 > VREDESTEIN DOETINCHEM B.V. > DOEFINEHEM > > NETHERLANDS

W4 > DUNLOP OLYMPIC TYRES > SOMERTON > VICTORIA > AUSTRALIA

W5 > FIRESTONE DE LA ARGENTINA S.A.I.C. > PROVINCE DE BUENOS AIRES > > ARGENTINA

W6 > MSF TIRE AND RUBBER, INC. > SUCAT, MUNTINLUPA CITY > > PHILIPPINES

W7 > FIRESTONE PORTUGUESA, S.A.R.L. > ALCOCHETE > > PORTUGAL

W8 > SIAM TYRE PHRA PRADAENG CO., LTD. > > > THAILAND

W9 > INDUSTRIA DE PNEUMATICOS FIRESTONE S.A. > RIO DE JANEIRO > EST. DE GUANBARA > BRAZIL

WA > FIRESTONE - FRANCE S.A. > BETHUNE 62 > > FRANCE

WB > INDUSTRIA AKRON DE COSTA RICO S.A. > SAN JOSE > > COSTA RICA

WC > FIRESTONE AUSTRALIA PTY. LIMITED > SYDNEY > NEW SOUTH WALES > AUSTRALIA

WD > FABRIK FUR FIRESTONE PRODUKTE A.G. > PRATTIEN > > SWITZERLAND

WE > NANKUNG RUBBERTIRE CORPORATION > WEST TAIPEI > > TAIWAN

WF > THE FIRESTONE TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > BURGOS > > SPAIN

WH > THE FIRESTONE TIRE & RUBBER COMAPNY > > > SWEDEN

WM > DUNLOP OLYMPIC TYRES > WEST FOOTSERAY > VICTORIA > AUSTRALIA

WO > INOCCE RUBBER CO., INC. > PHATUMTANI > > THAILAND

WT > MADRAS RUBBER FACTORY LIMITED > MADRAS > > INDIA

WU > CEAT TYRES OF INDIA LIMITED > BHANDUP,BOMBAY > MAHARASHTRA > INDIA

WV > GENERAL RUBBER CORPORATION > TAIPEI > > TAIWAN

WW > EUZKADI COMPANIA HULERA EUZKADI, S.A. > MEXICO CITY > > MEXICO

WX > EUZKADI COMPANIA HULERA EUZKADI, S.A. > LA PRESA > EO DE > MEXICO

WY > EUZKADI COMPANIA HULERA EUZKADI, S.A. > GUADAJIARA > JALISCO > MEXICO

X0 > VSESOJUZNOE OJEDINENIE AVTOEXPORT > MIZHNEKAMSK > > RUSSIA

X1 > TONG SHIN CHEMICAL PRODUCTS COMPANY, LIMITED > YONGDONGPO-KO > SEOUL > KOREA

X2 > HWA FONG RUBBER INDUSTRIAL CO., LTD. > YUALIN > > TAIWAN

X3 > VASEOJUZNOE OJEDINERIC AVTOEXPORT > BELAYA TSERKOV > > RUSSIA

X4 > PARS TYRE COMPANY > SAVEH > > IRAN

X5 > J. K. INDUSTRIES LIMITED > KANKROLI > RAJASTHAN > INDIA

X6 > VSESOJUZNOE OJEDINENIE AVTOEXPORT > BOBRUYSK > > RUSSIA

X7 > VSESOJUZNOE OJEDINENIE AVTOEXPORT > CHIMKENTSKY > > RUSSIA

X8 > DNIEPROSHINA JOIN STOCK COMPANY (DNIEPROSHINA JSC) > DNEPROPETROVSK > > UKRAINE

X9 > VSESJUZNOE OJEDINENIE AVTOEXPORT > MOSCOW > > RUSSIA

XA > INDUSTRIE PIRELLI S.P.A. > MILAN > > ITALY

XB > INDUSTRIE PIRELLI A.P.A. > TORINESE > TORINO > ITALY

XC > INDUSTRIE PIRELLI S.P.A. > TIVOLI-ROMA > > ITALY

XD > INDUSTRIE PIRELLI S.P.A. > MESSINA > > ITALY

XE > INDUSTRIE PIRELLI S.P.A. > FERRANDINA > > ITALY

XF > PRODUCTOS PIRELLI S.A. > BARCELONA > > SPAIN

XH > PIRELLI HALLAS, S.A. > PATRASSO > > GREECE

XJ > TURK PIRELLI LASTKLERI, S.A. > ISTANBUL > > TURKEY

XK > PIRELLI, S.A. > SAO PAULO > > BRAZIL

XL > PIRELLA, S.A. > CAMPINAS > > BRAZIL

XM > PIRELLI COMPANIA PLATENSE DE NEUMATICOS > MERIO > BUENOS AIRES > ARGENTINA

XN > PIRELLI, LIMITED > CARLISLE > > ENGLAND

XP > PIRELLI, LIMITED > > > ENGLAND

XT > VEITH-PIRELLI, A.G. > SANDBACH > > GERMANY

XV > DAYTON TIRE & RUBBER CO > HAMILTON > ONTARIO > CANADA

XW > DAYTON TIRE & RUBBER CO > CALGARY > ALBERTA > CANADA

XX > BANDAG, INCORPORATED > MUSCATINE > IOWA > US

XY > DAYTON TIRE & RUBBER CO > JOLIETTE > QUEBEC > CANADA

Y1 > COMPANHIA GOODYEAR DU BRAZIL > > > BRAZIL

Y2 > DAYTON TIRE & RUBBER CO > WILSON > NORTH CAROLINA > US

Y3 > SEIBERLING TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > WILSON > NORTH CAROLINA > US

Y4 > DAYTON TIRE & RUBBER CO > BARBERTON > OHIO > US

Y5 > SHANGHAI TSEN TAI RUBBER FACTORY > SHANGHAI > > CHINA

Y6 > SIME TYRES INTERNATIONAL (M) SDN BHD > KEDAH > > MALAYSIA

Y7 > BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE, INC. > LAVERGNE > TENNESSEE > US

Y8 > BOMBAY TYRES INTERNATIONAL LIMITED > BOMBAY > MAHARASHTRA > INDIA

Y9 > P.T. GADJAH TUNGGUAL > > >

YA > THE DAYTON TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > AKRON > OHIO > US

YB > THE DAYTON TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > AKRON > OHIO > US

YC > THE DAYTON TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > ALBANY > GEORGIA > US

YD > THE DAYTON TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > DECATUR > ILLINOIS > US

YE > THE DAYTON TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > DES MOINES > IOWA > US

YF > THE DAYTON TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > SOUTH GATE > CALIFORNIA > US

YH > THE DAYTON TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > MEMPHIS > TENNESSEE > US

YJ > THE DAYTON TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > POTTSTOWN > PENNSYLVANIA > US

YK > THE DAYTON TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > SALINAL > CALIFORNIA > US

YL > OY NOKIA A.B. > NOKIA > > FINLAND

YM > SEIBERLING TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > AKRON > OHIO > US

YN > SEIBERLING TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > AKRON > OHIO > US

YO > KUMHO AND CO., INC. > GOKSUNG-GUN > CHOLLA NAM-DO > KOREA

YP > SEIBERLING TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > ALBANY > GEORGIA > US

YT > SEIBERLING TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > DECATUR > ILLINOIS > US

YU > SEIBERLING TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > DES MOINES > IOWA > US

YV > SEIBERLING TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > SOUTH GATE > CALIFORNIA > US

YW > SEIBERLING TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > MEMPHIS > TENNESSEE > US

YX > SEIBERLING TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > POTTSTOWN > PENNSYLVANIA > US

YY > SEIBERLING TIRE & RUBBER COMPANY > SALINAS > CALIFORNIA > US


----------



## California Jim

Wow, now THAT'S a list. Very informative.


----------



## campingnut18

as for me, i went with maxxis last week. goodyear was almost $300.oo more for a set of 5.
so far im very happy with them. now with that 300.00 i can camp more.
campingnut18..


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

After that list...I think I have completed my required reading for the day.


----------



## Sir Campselot

Greetings All,

My original post in regards to Cooper Tire and my request for info from them. I am confused as they do show that there is a tire called "Custom Trailer Plus" that some have mentioned and I would believe this to be the tire mentioned in my original post. If anyone can bring some clarity please respond.

Here is the Reply from Cooper to my question: Does Cooper have a tire specifically for TT use and are they made in the USA? Take this for what it is worth.

Cooper does not have a specific RV tire. Some people use our Light
Truck tires for trailer use in the different ply ratings that we have.
Our Light Truck radials are made in the USA.

David Harvey
Consumer Quality Systems
Cooper Tire and Rubber Company


----------



## hazmat456

cooper trailer tire if they don't have a specific trailor tire than what is this?


----------



## Sir Campselot

I have sent a follow up to Cooper Tire and David Harvey for clarification. I have asked the question concerning the "Custom Trailer Plus" tire. Those of you that have this tire is it branded as a Cooper Tire or is it just marketed through Cooper Tire? The good news is that the majority of those that are using this tire seem to be having good results which benefits us all when choosing tires.

When I get a response I will post.

Happy Camping!








Sir


----------



## Sir Campselot

Greetings,

I said I had sent a reply back to Cooper for Clarification. So here it is:

The Custom Trailer tire in the size of the ST225/75R15 is for special trailer use. Our example is a free rolling camper, not motorized. This tire is made in the USA. David

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: ConsumerQualitySystems 
Sent: Monday, March 02, 2009 10:30 AM
To: Harvey, J. Dave
Subject: Curtis Gibson[/color][/color]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Curtis Gibson [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Sunday, March 01, 2009 9:12 AM
To: ConsumerQualitySystems
Subject: RE: Cooper Tires - Curtis Gibson

David, Thank you for your reply. The reason I ask is that I am a member of a RV forum and we often discuss the Chinese tire VS US tire issue. I am sure you are aware of the alleged quality issues and many of our members can testify. I am not insinuating that just because a tire is made in China or elsewhere that it is inferior. Some have said they use a Cooper tire "Custom Trailer Plus" with good results. The application is on travel trailers and I am assuming ST225/70R15. Is this not designed for travel trailer use or is this tire not branded as a Cooper tire? Can you clarify your response? Thank You,Curtis Gibson

--- On Mon, 2/23/09, ConsumerQualitySystems <[email protected]> wrote:

From: ConsumerQualitySystems <[email protected]>
Subject: RE: Cooper Tires - Curtis Gibson
To: [email protected]
Date: Monday, February 23, 2009, 8:55 AM

Cooper does not have a specific RV tire. Some people use our Light
Truck tires for trailer use in the different ply ratings that we have.
Our Light Truck radials are made in the USA.

David Harvey
Consumer Quality Systems
Cooper Tire and Rubber Company


----------

